# Test Team Kits



## Mark H (Dec 12, 2007)

Probikekit has some great deals on the tour kit right now. Use Extra10 at check out for even more savings. I got the full kit for $127.81, which included training jersey, bibs, and socks. Here's the link : http://www.probikekit.com/advsearch.php?AQUERY=cervelo&INSTOCK=No&START=0&LIMIT=29


----------

